# Anyone get a Digitrax DCS240 yet?



## johnfl68 (Feb 1, 2015)

Anyone get the new Digitrax DCS240 yet?

http://www.digitrax.com/products/command-stations-boosters/dcs240/


What are your thoughts?

I'm looking to upgrade a much older Digitrax controller, just wanted to see if anyone has any first hand experience with this new command station.

Thanks!


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

You say you want to upgrade an old controller but this is a command station so you'll need to add a controller. As a command station I don't see any advantages over the existing range apart from a USB port unless of course if you have 400 locos.


----------



## johnfl68 (Feb 1, 2015)

I used the word controller as a generic term, I completely understand what this is, and what does and does not come with it. Yes the USB connectivity for use with JMRI is a big part of my interest in this.


----------



## Mark VerMurlen (Aug 15, 2015)

johnfl68 said:


> I used the word controller as a generic term, I completely understand what this is, and what does and does not come with it. Yes the USB connectivity for use with JMRI is a big part of my interest in this.


There are at least two Loconet to USB adapters out on the market. I've got the RR-CirKits LocoBuffer-USB adapter on my layout and its worked well for me with JMRI and TrainController software. Digitrax makes an adapter as well. I think it would be much cheaper to get one of these adapters than to buy a whole new command station. Just want to make sure you know you can interface your current system to a computer running JMRI with just an adapter.

Mark


----------



## johnfl68 (Feb 1, 2015)

I'm replacing my original DB100+ (still works fine, but limited features), so I want to get a new command station anyway, so for me it makes sense to save a little money and have them both in one package, that also saves some space.

What works for me may not work for others. Like I said, I am interested in hearing from someone who actually owns or has used the DCS240 and can provide hands on feedback.

Thank you.


----------

